# Thanos w/HOTU vs. Suzumiya Haruhi



## Dark Evangel (Oct 13, 2007)

I heard this Haruhi girl is omnipotent. Can she beat Thanos?


----------



## Power16 (Oct 13, 2007)

I thought Harushi Omnipotence was uncleared and that she could be just some High End Warper.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 13, 2007)

Its difficult to really judge her.
She seems like the pre retcon beyonder, someone with infinate power who doesn't possess omniscience.

They are very simular in that way, personally i think Haruhi might edge it.


----------



## Blue (Oct 13, 2007)

Depends completely on whether Haruhi _can_ be destroyed and whether her powers will let her be destroyed.

Take out Thanos and the universe is fine. Take out Haruhi and it might poof.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanos w/HOTU is basically everything so take him out everything goes too.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 13, 2007)

Blue said:


> Take out Thanos and the universe is fine. Take out Haruhi and it might poof.



Take the universe out and Thanos is fine.
In book 5 he absorbed the universe including the mbodies of the Living Tribune, Eternity and Infinity.



Power16 said:


> Thanos w/HOTU is basically everything so take him out everything goes too.



Would love to see what you base that on.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 13, 2007)

When he was talking to Eternity(i believe) he mentioned that he was part of everything with the power i so isn't that like being everything. Isn't HOTU the power of TOOA.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 13, 2007)

Power16 said:


> When he was talking to Eternity(i believe) he mentioned that he was part of everything with the power i so isn't that like being everything. Isn't HOTU the power of TOOA.



Ah okay, Will double check when i get home.
I don't believe he had the full power of TOAA because his feats didn't extend outside the the 616 universe.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, I will probably do the same to make sure.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 14, 2007)

Is this a joke? Utter, utter stomp by Thanos.


----------



## Red (Oct 14, 2007)

Haruhi is essentially a God minus the omniscience.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 14, 2007)

What are you talking about? She can warp one universe. Thanos w/HOTU can control the omniverse (infinite megaverses composed of infinite multiverses composed of infinite universes)


----------



## Blue (Oct 14, 2007)

If there's more than one universe, it's because Haruhi wanted there to be. She is not limited to one universe, and she is not just a reality warper. 

Haruhi is, for all purposes, the honest-to-goodness fire and brimstone Jehova. Thanos didn't create anything. Haruhi created the Haruhi universe. All of it, down to the last person.

Can we stop this myth that Haruhi is some kind of mid-tier omnipotent? Her only limiting factor is her (current) lack of omniscience. Which she could certainly fix if she knew she could fix it.

Now actually, the HotU might put someone on the same level, as yeah, it does pretty much bind you to the fabric of the universe. But this is no stomp.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 14, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> What are you talking about? She can warp one universe. Thanos w/HOTU can control the omniverse (infinite megaverses composed of infinite multiverses composed of infinite universes)



Thanos never effected anything outside the 616 universe during The End.
Pretty much like Haruhi, she only effected her universe.

They have simular power sets, but lack Omniscience... personally i think Thanos has the more cunning mind out of the two


----------



## Orion (Oct 14, 2007)

Absorbing the judge of all the verses in marvel proves thanos was beyond universal,there is nothing even hinting at lt using a m-body there either.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 15, 2007)

feitan said:


> Absorbing the judge of all the verses in marvel proves thanos was beyond universal,there is nothing even hinting at lt using a m-body there either.



The LT uses M Bodies, as does Eternity and Infinity, theres no defining proof either way.

Only really logic, why would the true LT go to the 616 universe when he has a m body there? 

The M Bodies appearence and defeat was likely a part of the ploy to manipulate Thanos.

Something else to back this up was the appearence of Death (True form not m body) during book 6. This shows the Omniversal abstract entities weren't effected by Thanos actions.


----------



## Power16 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not going to get into this Thanos thing too much because it's just one of those debates but wasn't Death the only that survived because she was outside of time and space that Thanos effected.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeah outside the 616 universe :|

Thats my point


----------



## Power16 (Oct 15, 2007)

Isn't her Realm separated from the Omniverse though, which is one of the reason i thought he effected everything within the Omni.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

It was stated he absorbed "All of Omni-Reality"

Haruhi has never affected more than one universe.

This is an absolutely ridiculous match that belongs in the joke battledome


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2007)

Endless Mike said:


> It was stated he absorbed "All of Omni-Reality"
> 
> Haruhi has never affected more than one universe.
> 
> This is an absolutely ridiculous match that belongs in the joke battledome


Haruhi affected two universes and was never stated to be limited to any number.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

No - limits fallacy. She's never shown the ability to affect more than one at a time, so you don't just assume she can. Yuki took her powers in the 4th novel.

Thanos with the Cosmic Cube would be a better match (although he would still win)


----------



## Blue (Oct 15, 2007)

Yuki USED her powers in the fourth novel, and wiped out a cosmic entity with them.

She has been shown to affect two universes, perhaps three, although I understand the distinction between two and three isn't relevant next to an omniverse.

Basically what leads me to assign this to Haruhi is her mastery over her powers: She made every last blade of grass in her universe, so it's implied she's the honest-to-goodness She Is That She Is in her universe, not some random (im)mortal who happens to possess artifacts left behind by Him.


----------



## Shinkirou (Oct 15, 2007)

Blue said:


> Yuki USED her powers in the fourth novel, and wiped out a cosmic entity with them.
> 
> She has been shown to affect two universes, perhaps three, although I understand the distinction between two and three isn't relevant next to an omniverse.
> 
> Basically what leads me to assign this to Haruhi is her mastery over her powers: She made every last blade of grass in her universe, so it's implied she's the honest-to-goodness She Is That She Is in her universe, not some random (im)mortal who happens to possess artifacts left behind by Him.



Then again, the question is, can that being effect things not created by it, which would therefore not be under its jurisdiction? If it was created outside of your power, how much does your power effect it? And if you are taken away from the space where your power is absolute, do you retain that power of absolution?


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 15, 2007)

feitan said:
			
		

> Absorbing the judge of all the verses in marvel proves thanos was beyond universal,there is nothing even hinting at lt using a m-body there either.



This is correct. I'm debated that about 5 times on messageboards. You cant just say "Character X" was a Clone, Avatar, M-body unless that is stated somewhere in a comicbook.


----------



## Rice Ball (Oct 16, 2007)

ZergKage said:


> This is correct. I'm debated that about 5 times on messageboards. You cant just say "Character X" was a Clone, Avatar, M-body unless that is stated somewhere in a comicbook.



Debated and lost? 

The LT uses M Bodies in each universe as well as Eternity and the other abstracts. There more proof it was an M Body than the opposite.

Do you assume every Eternity in every comic book is the real one and not an M Body just because the comic didn't say so?


----------



## Power16 (Oct 16, 2007)

There is a difference between Eternity M-body and the Real thing. The LT case have they ever shown which is the M-body and which isn't. I don't think it was ever said in the comics he uses M-body, i think only in official bios.


----------



## ZergKage (Oct 16, 2007)

Rice Ball said:
			
		

> Debated and lost?
> 
> The LT uses M Bodies in each universe as well as Eternity and the other abstracts. There more proof it was an M Body than the opposite.
> 
> Do you assume every Eternity in every comic book is the real one and not an M Body just because the comic didn't say so?



No not really. You cant lose a debate with people that dont know the difference between "what happens in comics" and "what they want to believe happened in comics." 

*hatey says: keep it clean*

But what i wont do is debate this here and side track this topic.

I do find it funny that 2 other people reiterate what i said to you, i agree with them and you choose to reply to me. Have i struck a nerve???


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 16, 2007)

An M-Body can manifest its full power of the abstact in a universe. It's why when Thanos took Eternity's place, he transfered his consciousness and stuff into the M-Body IIRC.


----------



## realmathena1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Yuki USED her powers in the fourth novel, and wiped out a cosmic entity with them.
> 
> She has been shown to affect two universes, perhaps three, although I understand the distinction between two and three isn't relevant next to an omniverse.
> 
> Basically what leads me to assign this to Haruhi is her mastery over her powers: She made every last blade of grass in her universe, so it's implied she's the honest-to-goodness She Is That She Is in her universe, not some random (im)mortal who happens to possess artifacts left behind by Him.



So? You know what is curious? Koizumi said that if the world they were was a dream and a person was dreaming it and thus could change it that person would be kinda a deity, Haruhi as what he has shown and what Kyon described by her is more or less like a Lucid Dreamer beign the unvierse her dream according to what Koizumi said, her universe is more or less like her playground so she have dominion of her verse, something she might not in a verse not created by her, also the theory Haruhi actually created the verse is put in doubt by these things:
1)Yuki and Mikuru have 2 different theories, why would Koizumi's theory be the correct one?
2)Mikuru info come from future people more tech, Yuki's info comes from a cosmis beign and Koizumi info comes from people from the actual time with superpowers, tell me which source is more reliable?
3)Yuki explicit said Kyon cant be sure of NONE of the theories
4)Koizumi actually in the episode where Kyon was about to beat Haruhi, tells him that Haruhi the universe was already there when Haruhi came but Haruhi was a bieng who was GIVEN the power to change the world as she saw fit (implying the power was given by another beign)
5)Sasaki has the same powers as Haruhi if Haruhi was absolute in Haruhiverse she wouldnt had an equal in her verse.

The above evidence suggest that this isnt even Haruhi's playground and even if it was even if what Kyon said about reality being a dream and Haruhi beign the dreamer that wouldnt turn her into God, that would turn her into a universal maybe multiversal beign, and be thankfuk Im not lowering her to a high end warper as most people do.


----------



## Raigen (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanos with IG would take this. HotU is massive overkill.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2009)

Okay someone probably said this and all but, the universe where the fight is held doesn't need the existance of any character to continue on, it also can't be destroyed (cause an above omnipotent protects it).


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 10, 2009)

Why the fuck did you bump this?


----------



## Red (Dec 10, 2009)

Negged 



noobthemusical said:


> *cause an above omnipotent protects it*.


What in the bloody hell is "above omnipotent"?


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 10, 2009)

Red said:


> Negged
> 
> 
> What in the bloody hell is "above omnipotent"?



In the Marvel Universe, there are levels of omnipotence, which mostly only come up when nominally omnipotent characters fight amongst themselves.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Why the fuck did you bump this?



realmathena1 bumped it not me, though that was probably directed at him/her/it...



Red said:


> Negged
> 
> 
> What in the bloody hell is "above omnipotent"?



The hypothetical level at which the thing that sets the OBD rules is at,

the thing that turns PIS, and CIS on and off, and bloodlust, and removes you from your verse, and stops you from cheating...

It's the rules.


----------



## Red (Dec 10, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> The hypothetical level at which the thing that sets the OBD rules is at,
> 
> the thing that turns PIS, and CIS on and off, and bloodlust, and removes you from your verse, and stops you from cheating...
> 
> It's the rules.


I think you got the wrong impression but there's no point in arguing it.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 10, 2009)

Red said:


> What in the bloody hell is "above omnipotent"?


Squirrel Girl


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 10, 2009)

You know it be true


----------

